# 487 Visa trouble -Condition 8539- please help!!!



## australia12 (Nov 16, 2011)

Hi guys,

just been granted the 487 Visa. It has condition *8539 *attached to it. Here are a few questions and background info...You may be able to help !

- Would any of you be able to explain that condition in more detail and what I exactly need to do now?!

- Is there any flexibility with that condition?!

- Was I suppose to live/work in a regional area since time of application or time of grant?!

My plan was to get a job in the countryside but keep working in the metropolitan area until early next year.

Here are my personal circumstances:

- I live in a regional area at the moment

- I still have a job in the metropolitan area but I have not worked since Visa was granted a few days ago. However, I may need to work until January 2012 to support myself and have enough savings to move into the countryside.

Any advice would be appreciated.

-------------------------------------------------------------

Here is an excerpt of the official explanation:

8539 - Regional study and work only
While the holder is in Australia, the holder must live, study and work only in an area specified
by the Minister in an instrument in writing for item 6A1001 of Schedule 6A, as in force:
(a) when the visa was granted; or
(b) if the holder has held more than 1 visa that is subject to this condition -
when the first of those visas was granted.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2011)

australia12 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> just been granted the 487 Visa. It has condition *8539 *attached to it. Here are a few questions and background info...You may be able to help !
> 
> ...


Hi!
You're among the lucky ones who got a visa and you should be grateful for that! The condition is self explanatory, you MUST live, work and study in the area specified OR at the end of the 3- year period you will not be able to apply for PR ! There's no flexibility with that condition unless you meet the requirements for any other substantial visa ( e.g. Partner, Skilled Independent, etc) !You must have lived in the Specified regional area for at least 2 years and worked full time for at least 12 months before being eligible for your PR! Best wishes!


----------

